# IRAN,KISH ISLAND



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

This is Kish Island of Iran. A very beautiful place in Persian Gulf. This place is a must see and the main vacation spot for all the Persians and majority of tourists that visit Iran. It is only 1 hour 20 minutes flight from Tehran. In this Island there are lots of luxurious beautiful hotels and resorts and world class shopping malls, architecture and amenities. Also they have some historic parts in the island too. Kish is always under construction making place for greater things to come in it!
Thanks by Alitezar.










Kish is located in the Persian Gulf and has an area of around 91 km². Along Kish's coast are coral reefs and many other small islands. The climate of Kish is mild in the winter and hot and humid in the summer. Kish island has a surface area of 90 square kilometers, with an outer boundary of 40 km, and a nearly elliptical shape. It is located in the Persian Gulf 19 km from mainland Iran. The Island is positioned along the 1359km long Iranian coastline north of the Persian Gulf, at the first quarter from the Hormuz entrance to the Gulf. Its longitudinal and latitudinal positions are 26.32 and 53.58 degrees respectively. The Island is 15.45 km long from west coast to the east coast. (The distance between Mariam Complex and Hoor field). Its maximum width extending from the southern shorelines to the northern shorelines is 7.5 km. (The distance between Gomrok Port and the lighthouse.) The island's surface is flat, lacking mountains or even high hills. Kish International Airport is built in the center on an elevated area 35-40 meters from the sea level. Its highest surface inclination extends from the airport to the shores near Shayan hotel,
Since the mid-1990s the Iranian government has embarked on an aggressive promotional and developmental campaign to tailor Kish as a rival to Dubai but mainly a big rival to Doha. Steps taken in order to accomplish this include launching massive construction projects and programs designed to attract foreign investment and trade. Within the area of the Kish Free Zone, as it is known, the standard laws of the Islamic Republic of Iran are far more relaxed than on the mainland, which has resulted in significant increases in mostly domestic tourist population over the years, as well as in international trade on the island. However, alcohol is not available on the island, just like the rest of Iran. It has been suggested that this is a significant barrier for the development of Kish because an alcohol free island is somewhat unsuitable for western tourists. The population of the island includes significant numbers of both Muslims and Christians.

Kish Island sunset










Kish Island near the Dariush grand Hotel










Kish island










Kish Island Beach










a mosque at Kish island










Kish Island Darish hotel income










Kish Island









Kish Island










Kish panorama









More picture coming soon


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful. Thanks


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Thank you bud


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Some more pictures of this amazing island!!*

Kish Beach houses










Kish beach










Kish parmis Hotel 5*****










sunset at Kish, with those 2people at love 










Kish Island










Kish island sunset,Persian Gulf










Kish beach houses










Kish Beach










Kish Island










Kish Island roads










Kish island 










Kish Island










Kish beach










Kish Island roads










Kish island Coastline










Kish island Coastline










Kish island Beach


----------



## URSUS (Aug 26, 2008)

^^Persian Gulf what's that??? :nuts: Do you mean the Arabian Gulf?? 

:runaway:












Just kidding guys 

Beautiful place by the way... Want to visit Iran some day.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^Thanks  
I almost had a heart attack when I read the Arabian Gulf :lol:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Aria jan, tooye page 3 threade male tehran ke man daram, axhaye kish koli hast va ye naghssheye gashang ham adaram va mitooni oon naghshehe va introduction ro bezari jaye poste avalet inja. also koli akshaye dige ham mitooni rooye flickr peyda koni rajebe kish va akshaye male mano ham bardar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome place!  kay:


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana::banana:
fantastic


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

they must allow girls to wear bikini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it would be nuch fun there!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^whaaha that would be awsome, But they can wear it on the women beach they even go naked!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Kish Island sunset


















If you look far enough you can see mainland Iran









House in Kish Island









Kuhe-Noor a rock mountain with in the inside a restaurant


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

What a beautiful place but its shame the beaches are empty.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^not at all in the summer and spring ther's alot of Iranians from the mainland that come and visit the beaches and.... besides of that the island is only 17 by 9 KM


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Flower OF The East



























This one is already finished









Sadaf building


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice island indeed.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Thank you


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pix, I wish they were building flower of the East in Tehran though. It's so nice.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Rasat (Apr 30, 2008)

TEHR_IR said:


> Kish island Beach


^^^^^^^^
This pix is very funny, because there are only "man" on the beach.hno:
where are the girls on the beach?:lol:
is this an gay beach!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Rasat said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> This pix is very funny, because there are only "man" on the beach.hno:
> where are the girls on the beach?:lol:
> is this an gay beach!


women are not allowed to go to the beach in Iran
if they go they have to go to a women only beach
and must wear a full body lenght swimming suit


----------



## Rasat (Apr 30, 2008)

:lol:Its a good idea for man who has stres with their own wife to relax a little bit. :lol:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

this is so sad!we have the most beautyfull girls!
it would be much fun for me to seeall these hotties in bikini!:bash:
they should allow alcohol drinking and kish will be like springbreak in cancun


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

hellospank25 said:


> women are not allowed to go to the beach in Iran
> if they go they have to go to a women only beach
> and must wear a full body lenght swimming suit


Women in Iran can go to women only beaches and they dress in bikinis. My sister and friends went there a couple of times in Kish as well.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting pics


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kish island's town is very nice - nice buildings btw :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Thanks very much Chris


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

woow perfect pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Parsbeer (May 31, 2010)

Yuck! seeing those pics makes me hate the government with their stupid dresscode so so much! much! much! hno:


----------



## princeofpersiaaa (Nov 10, 2012)

the pearl of Persian gulf..


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

we should update
this


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

This is a amazing a resort


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## princeofpersiaaa (Nov 10, 2012)

Pakdubai said:


> This is a amazing a resort


yeah it really is... thanks for visiting the thread and your comment


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Kish island


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


>


damn! chand sal dige inja mishe 








http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=miami...87&start=20&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:40,s:0,i:280


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaah!its so easy to turn kish into an amazing island!
this is an ass which the iranian government has always in its hand!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice island....nice beaches....


----------

